# Creek and gigging boat



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I have offshore fished for the last 10 years. I want to get into creek fishing and learn to gig. What is a good boat for my needs--- size, aluminum vs fiberglass. What are some specific brands that you guys use and like. I would like something that I can take into the rivers and get up in shallow areas- how big do I need to go to accomplish all these things?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If you plan on fishing creeks/rivers my vote would be for a all welded aluminum boat because of the durability


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

14-16 feet long welded aluminum, mine is a 16/48 Rhino jon boat with a short-shaft 25 Evinrude it flares out from 48' to over 6' wide at the top. Bought the Rhino because the bottom is 2 sheets of 0.125 aluminum welded together. I floated up onto a log late one night and had a sharp tit rip 2 holes in the bottom of the last fiberglass boat I had. After the ride back to the boat ramp that night the wife was telling me I had to get a new boat. I can laugh now but that night cured me of small fiberglass boats for the river.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, what a story. Ok, forget the river for now. I have a 21 ft dxl ( flat bottom ) Carolina skiff. I am trying to decide to keep it or sell it. It's great for the bay...... If I keep it, I may put a tower on it and i could rig it up with lights. Is that too large, heavy, ect. For flounder gigging? Will the wind push it around a lot more than a Jon boat?


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe I should keep it and just get a Jon boat. Everybody needs a Jon boat...3-4 boats as far as that goes.....and a truck.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'd keep the DLX. If it's so windy the boat is getting pushed around too much, it's too windy for gigging. I had a 19DLX that was a great gig boat. I had the TM in the middle of the front deck, and there was *plenty of room* for 2 people up front. If you only go solo, a john boat would be fine, unless the chop picks up and you want/have to make a long run. I could get up into some pretty skinny creeks too!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You will not do any yanking and banking with a 21' dlx, I don't care how big a trolling motor you have. Better find some long beaches to gig. I've got an 18' alumacraft and love it. Plenty of room for 2 people but I charter and carry a total of 5. If it were just me and a buddy a 16' is where I'd be.


----------

